# Scorpion Body Language



## bryverine (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm considering getting my first scorpion if I can convince the wife. Unfortunately, I underestimated how much I would like tarantulas when I told her I would *only get one*... so I kinda blew that line.  Anywho, I really would like to get a Hadrurus arizonensis and have a couple questions about their body language. 

I've watched a few videos and done some light reading on these guys and have noticed they seem to have different poses with their tails/legs/palps.

One particular "pose" is the tail laid flat to the side. Is this a relaxed state or a nervous one? What are other signs they show through body language? Do they show their "emotional state" through body language?

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RMJ (Jul 27, 2016)

Its very hard to be able to actually 'diagnose' their state etc however I have 2 H. Arizonensis and have my opinion if its of any help 

When they have their tail laid flat to the side they are relaxed. I regularly find both my male and female in this sate in the morning 6am ish when my bedroom has its curtains still shut and its dark.

When they are agitated or in an aggressive/hunting mood both my scorps have their tail raised high and pedipalps at the ready! (open and both stretched wide)

Awesome scorpions and would be a great starter for you! now sort a suitable vivarium and buy buy buy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 27, 2016)

I just got my first scorpion and I can't believe how much I adore them already. They are such awesome little creatures. I'm clueless when it comes to their body language, thank you for posting this. My little guy has his tail up most of the time, but he seems to be very relaxed with his pedipalps resting on the ground in front of him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DreamWeaver8 (Jul 27, 2016)

H. arizonensis is a great species, you won't be let down if you get one.  Like @RMJ said if their tail is curled and flat they are relaxed and if their tail is up it could mean a few things but a good idea to remember is they will try to make themselves look bigger if they feel like they are in trouble and need to defend themselves by making them look "big and scary"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

